# I have a very small proscenium



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's right, a proscenium. You know, it's that thing that surrounds a stage. (What were you thinking? ) As you guessed, there's a story here. (Gotta' have a story to justify a project.)

I have one of those digital picture frames that looks okay but it is only supported by an adjustable plastic leg on the back which had a nasty habit of collapsing and letting the frame fall over. Stand it up and few days later it would be down. Stand it up again and again and ... well you get the idea. Time for a change.

So rather just make another common frame, why not make something a little more entertaining? How about something looks like a theatre with a movie screen? And, let's hark back to an earlier time and give it an art deco style for even more interest. So that's how this evolved. No plans, no sketches, just built by the seat of my pants based on whatever looked good when I held bits of wood in position and held my head the right way.

Some Production Notes:

The center medallion was cut using a sandwich method (see drawing) so the layers had different thicknesses but the parts would match up.

The stage (base) was glued up from four parts to create the well (pocket) that holds the digital frame.

To safely cut the 45º angle on the top of the columns I used the Ted Baldwin method of a carrier board and double-sided tape. (See the attached PDF)

Columns were attached to the roof using regular wood glue plus a little instant bond FastCap glue that served as a clamp to hold things in place while the glue dried. The columns were attached to the base with the same method.


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Oliver,

Great idea! It looks fabulous! I like it a lot.

Glenn


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's what she said.. way cool Oliver...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Neat idea Oliver. Where did you come across the word proscenium?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sweet project


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Neat idea Oliver. Where did you come across the word proscenium?


Umm, I don't know, college maybe? Attending a ballet or the opera? Seems like it has always been in my vocabulary. Every once in a while you need to let words like that out for an airing or they'll begin to clog your brain. :lol:


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow Oliver, you are so creative and think of the coolest projects. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Oliver.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't even pronounce proscenium let alone know what it is, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I for one when I read the name of the post, thought... don't we all?
David


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW, not sure what I like best, the final result or the great photos and instructions. Both are fabulous. Ever thought of writing a book?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as usual! I have one of those projector systems still in its original box. You've provided the impetus to get it out and put it on stage.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

make sure one of the photos is of a fire, it will double as a very small fire place and keep you warm lol


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it Oliver. The one I have keeps getting knocked off onto the floor. Great Idea,well done per usual for you. 
Herb


----------

